# Can't boot from Android x86 after install



## alissals96 (Jul 11, 2019)

Hi there,

I tried to install Android x86 64 bit 8.1 Oreo. My problem is the same as most as of right now, after you install you get a command line interface. The problem I am facing is a different response and I hope someone can help me fix this.

Here's the screenshot of what I see after booting up the Virtual Machine using VirtualBox.





Can someone help me solve this issue, this would mean a lot to me.

Thanks

Alissa


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Jul 12, 2019)

I had a similar problem with Oreo in Virtualbox and not sure how I fixed it in the end, there was a guide on the net that helped... I'll see if I can find it for you.

The image below might help, it was so long ago that I set it up that it's a bit vague how I got it working.  
Also, after installing it's recommended to remove the iso from the IDE controller/virtual drive in VBox > 

I also found a VDI image with everything setup already from another site, I'll see if I can find tat one again for you.

Here's one site to set it up manually : https://techsviewer.com/install-android-in-virtual-machine-vmware-and-virtualbox/

And this is the VDI already setup, it's a 600~ MB to download, and unpacks to around 6GB... :https://www.osboxes.org/android-x86/


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 13, 2019)

alissals96 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I tried to install Android x86 64 bit 8.1 Oreo. My problem is the same as most as of right now, after you install you get a command line interface. The problem I am facing is a different response and I hope someone can help me fix this.
> 
> ...


Hi Alissa. Welcome to TPU's forums. 

Did you use the version of ISO's intended for VM use?
Either from here;








						Downloading File /69704/android-x86_64-8.1-r2-k49.iso - Android-x86 - OSDN
					

Free download page for Project Android-x86's android-x86_64-8.1-r2-k49.iso.This is a project to port Android open source project to x86 platform, formerly known as "patch hosting for android x8...



					osdn.net
				



Or from here;








						Android-x86
					

Android-x86: Free software download for windows, linux.




					www.fosshub.com
				




If you used the normal ISO's, they produce the hang you showed in your attached picture.
The same thing happens when you try the VM ISO on a real system.


----------

